# Farbkleckse??



## Mani_09 (24. Sep. 2013)

Hi Leute!

Habe heute eine Entdeckung gemacht die mir keine Ruhe lässt.
Den Thread konnte ich keiner Kategorie zuordnen, drum hab ich es mal hier versucht.
Mein Gartenteich ist anliegend an unser Haus bzw unseren Balkon platziert, wie ich versucht habe auf den Fotos erkenntbar zu machen.
Am Balkon auf dem vor einem Jahr die Steine neu verlegt wurden habe ich weiße Farbspritzer gefunden. Jedoch ausschließlich am Balkon, also weder auf der Fassade des Hauses, noch rund um den Teich, noch auf dem Dach, nirgens.. Rund um den Balkon soll im nächsten Jahr ein Geländer, wie es für einen Balkon üblich ist. Dieses Jahr war es mir und meiner Freundin so aber ganz recht, da man wunderschön am Teich sitzen kann und unter einem direkt der Teich ist. Einfach klasse! Aber auf Dauer halt nicht so vorgesehen.
Jedenfalls, um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, mache ich mir Gedanken wie da Farbkleckse hingelangen?? Wir leben in einer kleinen Ortschaft wo Vandalismus etc eigentlich eine Neuheit wäre. Außerdem sieht die Form der Kleckse aus als wären sie aus kurzer Distanz und senkrecht gefallen. Da ich aber bis auf die leicht wegzubürstenden Kleckse nichts erkennen kann ist das Folgende nur eine vage Befürchtung bzw Mutmaßung.
Ich denke das VIELLEICHT (unter Umständen) jemand Farbe in den Teich gekippt haben könnte?? Jedoch konnte ich weder am Verhalten der Fische, noch an den Teichrändern oder sonst wo Auffälligkeiten feststellen. Würde es den Fischen etwas machen wenn es so sein sollte?
Um es nochmal zu sagen, ich glaube NICHT, dass jemand Farbe reingekippt hat, noch dazu warum hätte er/sie dazu auf den Balkon klettern sollen wenn er es vom Teichrand genauso hätte machen können.. Es lässt mir einfach nur keine Ruhe, dass da Kleckse sind und ich nicht weiß woher die sind.
Anbei habe ich ein paar Bilder gemacht, sodass ihr euch in etwa ein Bild machen könnt von der Situation.
Noch eins vorweg: Ich bin mir bewusst, dass einige jetzt denken ich hab einen an der Klatsche, weil ich mir deswegen Gedanken mache, aber wer nicht will muss ja nicht antworten 

Wünsche euch einen schönen (in NÖ einigermaßen lauen) Abend!


----------



## fiseloer (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hallo Mani,

für mich sieht das aus wie Vogelsch....
Ich denke wenn es Farbe wäre, könnte man die Flecken nicht leicht wegbürsten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hey Mani,

ich denke auch eher an Vogelkacke.
Farbe würde sich auch nicht so leicht entfernen lassen ... selbst Dispersionfarbe geht nicht so leicht wie Du beschreibst.
Ich habe heute noch (nach 9Jahren) an dem ein oder anderen Lichtschalter etwas Farbe ... kriege den Mist einfach nicht weg 

Mandy


----------



## misudapi (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hallo Mani,
 für mich ist es eindeutig Vogelkot.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Bebel (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hallo Mani

So ein Teich ist halt auch Vogeltränke und Vogelbadewanne. Das ist eindeutig Vogelkot.

LG Bebel


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hey Mani,

ach du Sch....e, das ist ja voll fürn Ar..h!

Im Ernst, sieht für mich auch stark nach Vogel von hinten aus.

Ist evtl. ein neuer Taubenzüchter oder ähnliches in der Gegend eingezogen?
Hatte das beim alten Nachbarn, der hat sich Tauben zugelegt und mein Garten sah danach regelrecht Sch....e aus


----------



## Carlo (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hallo....dann sag ich mal.......kack den .......Boden an.


das ist sicher Vogel/Tauben-Shit


Gruß 
Carlo


----------



## Mani_09 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Gut, genau das hätte ich durch die rein-weiße Färbung eigentlich ausgeschlossen.
Ist aber wenn ich es mir recht überlege die logischste und plausibelste Erklärung dafür.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hallo Mani!
"Alfred" hat wohl seine Vögel vorbei geschickt, mit einem Gruß von Picasso!!!:shock
Ich finde ja das dunkle Lila so toll, weiß Gott wie die das machen.DD

Lustige Grüße Ron!!!


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Hallo Mani, komm sei ehrlich Du wolltest nur mal die schönen Platten auf der Terrasse zeigen...


----------



## Mani_09 (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Farbkleckse??*

Mist, jetzt hast du mich aber erwischt, Horst!


----------

